# monit alert

## yazyaz

Hello,

I am a real noobe in linux and server administration, and i have configured monit on my server. Everything seems to run fine only the following configuration settings : 

# Disk

check device sda1 with path /dev/sda1

if space usage > 85% then alert

group system

I get an alrt in my mail after restarting monit : 

 *Quote:*   

> Data access error Service sda1
> 
>        Date:        Sat, 15 May 2010 23:26:55 +0200
> 
>        Action:      alert
> ...

 

The logs are also full of this message. 

How can i solve this ? 

Here are my server characteristics : 

Gentoo 2006.0 - 64 bits

- Web : apache2 / php5 (suPHP) / ssl

- Base : MySQL5 / phpMyAdmin

- E-mail : qmail / vpopmail* / courier-imap / qmailadmin

spamassassin / clamAV

- FTP : proftpd

- Admin : Webmin / OVHm / Webalizer

Thanks in advance fior any advice

yaz

----------

## yazyaz

no one ?

----------

